# Z7 owners



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

How much did you buy your bow for and where? I was looking at it at Jays in Gaylord but they want top dollar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yea, I was in there a few days ago too .... what, $869 there? At my shop in Kazoo they are $829 (I think a little better for us "preferred" customers).


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

$799 if ya shop around.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

With the numbers of people wanting the bow, you'll definately have to look around for the best price.

However, might I suggest that you purchase from a local pro shop that you trust and like. Service will be much better and a whole lot easier if you purchase somewhere close. There's a lot of owners out there that need to make a living in small shops.

Set it up right and you're going to love the bow!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought mine at Kruzienga's for $829. The price tag actually said $789 although I know they must have made mistake and mis-marked it. I could have complained, but the local shop's gotta make a living. They provide great service and are great guys over there. I recommend them.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You can find them as low as 729. Call around.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

My girlfriend paid $665 for mine!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> My girlfriend paid $665 for mine!


Someone's going to ask the question, so it might as well be Encore..... "She got a sister?" Better hang on to that girl !!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

$665! Ummmm where!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> My girlfriend paid $665 for mine!


OK, that's it ..... note to self .... send the wife/girlfriend in to get next bow.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> Someone's going to ask the question, so it might as well be Encore..... "She got a sister?" Better hang on to that girl !!


Yes, but they are all married. Sorry! 



KalamazooKid said:


> OK, that's it ..... note to self .... send the wife/girlfriend in to get next bow.


Yep! One of the many perks!


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

$665:help: I would have never purchased a Mission Voyager for $600
our Mathew's dealer up here is $879 msrp is $899 on the Z7...lol


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm starting to see them show up on AT classifieds already so that might be another option. There's one listed now for $725. I would buy locally though and brand new. The shop by me wants $859 I believe.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought mine at Jays in Gaylord. By the time i drive down state or T.C i spent at least 3 hrs and 30-60 in gas. I have to purchase on layaway and then get it set up and if something breaks... I just spent way more then i would have if i bought at Jays in Gaylord. So i bought it at the Gaylord Jays. Thats the price i pay for living in the north.


----------

